

Ask HN: What do webdevs do for additional money? - um304

Some of my mobile developer friends make handsome additional money with their smart phone apps which they develop in their part time. Although I can develop smart phone apps, but I am far more comfortable in web development. So I was wondering if similar possibilities exist for web developers to make extra bucks.<p>For example, recently I heard of a freelancer who made a million with a WordPress theme:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;propakistani.pk&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;13&#x2F;pakistani-freelancer-sells-1-million-worth-of-items-online&#x2F;<p>Similarly, Facebook games could be another dimension but I am not sure of that.<p>I am not looking for a million dollar idea, but something that could make a modest amount (around a thousand bucks a month) will be nice.<p>Any ideas&#x2F;experiences will be much appreciated. Thanks!
======
tagabek
I am an iOS Freelance Developer, and I would highly recommend getting into
mobile development. Right now, I am able to pull in $X,XXX/month through
freelance projects on the side. On the side, I develop my own apps which will
start earning me even more very quickly.

If your general goal is to make around $1,000/month with side projects, that
is definitely possible!

As with most reoccurring revenue models, find a niche. Before you even think
about development, do your research. Understand the market you are in. Is your
competitor a Google app, or is it an app that hasn't been update in a year
that has been getting bad reviews. At least for your first project, find the
latter. Read the reviews, find out with keywords are being used, and think
about why yours will be better.

The App Store is an complex jungle, with Candy Crush being a Lion, and
hundreds of thousands being ants. Find a nice spot next to the watering hole
and you will be able to bring in a substantial sum each month. If you're happy
with the results, iterate and make even more!

------
mooreds
It can be easy to pick up side gigs building brochure ware websites for
companies. Just approach a business that doesn't have a website that should
(coffee shop, CPA, doctor, etc, etc) and tell them you can build them one.
You'll need to be persistent, though.

If you are ambitious, you can turn those into recurring revenue by reselling
hosting--I haven't done that because I don't want to be on the hook for down
websites.

Make sure you check with your employer and get written confirmation that this
is OK.

------
donretag
My advice would be to use your free time to improve your existing skills. Use
these skills to find a better paying job. Maintain a technical blog. Give a
presentation about something not directly related to your current job. Chasing
side-income is tough and difficult to maintain.

Or use your extra time for non-monetary pursuits. You only have one life.

